# I hate English class!!!!!!!!!!



## Iamsneaky (Apr 1, 2012)

Im in grade 10, and Tomorrow I have to do a 35 minute seminar in front of the class with a group of 5. It's sickening me to my stomach! After that's done, we are starting to read Macbeth, and everyday we have to act out a scene with 'emotion'. My teacher said if we just read off the script she's going to get 'angry' and Probably embarrass me more in front of the class. But honestly, what does acting out plays have to do with English?? If I wanted to do skits and act, I would have taken drama class. This is why I hate school and the entire education system. 

Oh and btw my name is iamsneaky and I'm new to the forums


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forums!

I generally liked English classes, but I also hate doing presentations. You are not alone!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Its even hard for me to answer some simple questions in English class and I am in college. When is this gonna end.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol. That's partly why I decided to major in the sciences. W English classes, u have to practice speaking/writing "eloquently," screw that. .. but I still have to take a few


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Heya iamsneaky. I'm also in grade 10. Just go up there and give it your best shot, I loved Macbeth


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome iamsneaky. 

A lot of styles of education are so stupid... My god... I'm having a similar problem with my Spanish class, I have to do a 2 minute oral presentation in spanish about a subject that I have to read about for 5 minutes and then an audio portion for 2 minutes and then I get 2 minutes extra to take notes and set stuff up and then I have to read off my mediocre and sloppy notes for 2 minutes. It's not even in my country's type of spanish. -.- And then there's my english class where half of your grade is on how much you talk in the class discussion.

Your english class is also ridiculous. Act out a scene?? Your english teacher should have gotten into the drama department, not english...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey...dear...


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

If she gets angry just complain to the principal. What a warped *****.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Pfft they always tell you that you must read out scenes with "emotion", and _everybody_ just reels it off like a robot.


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

That sounds rough, however it is a bit reactionary to think that plays are not expected to be acted out, even if it is an English course. That said, a Grade 10 English class might not be the most fitting place for non-voluntary acting.

35 minute seminar isn't too bad. If you're with 4 others as a group then just remember that the other students watching and listening will probably not be as observant of any one person's part. Last year I had to do a 1 hour plus discussion-based seminar by myself because my partner did not study the material. I had never had to even run a seminar before, and this was pretty tough but I came out fine.

If there is discussion part for your to facilitate don't think too much of it if no one seems willing to answer - in a way it might just mean that they haven't been paying too much attention (and not noticing the things you think they might notice.)


----------

